# Sunny & Peano



## OnWeero'sWings (Aug 25, 2011)

Heres some quick pics of Sunny and Peano


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Super cute!!!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Cool cockatiels!


----------



## Ellie.Rose (Aug 8, 2011)

Very Beautiful birds!


----------



## OnWeero'sWings (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks
:tiel4::tiel2:


----------

